# Mountain View Hotel - USA - March 2015



## mookster (Mar 27, 2015)

Last one for today I promise!

Not far from the fabulous little power plant and overlooking the same river sits a rather large imposing hotel. My mate had spotted this from the air whilst scoping out the power plant on Google maps and thought it looked abandoned so did some more digging and found out it was 'closed indefinitely' which we took as a good sign.

After a cold, snowy squeeze we were into the site and it became immediately apparent the probable reason it closed - one whole side of the building has subsided incredibly badly, so much so a section of exterior wall is missing on one end. Alarming enough from the outside, the inside is where it was a little interesting to say the least. The floor in the corridor running along that end veers off to a very noticeable slope on one side along the whole length, and the rest of the floors at that end are all over the place. Really not good, which is a shame because the views from this place are absolutely stunning and it must have been an awesome place to stay when it was open. We were in and out with no trouble apart from my mate putting his leg through a floor and the crawl out of the snow-covered access point a few feet from the edge of a ravine down into the river which was a little cheek-clenching to say the least.













































































Thanks for looking, more here  https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157651179283559/​


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2015)

Brilliant! Love those slanting rooms! Must have felt like you were on a listing boat! 
Fantastic stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Mar 27, 2015)

Lovely pics mookie, I especially liked the ones of the landscape, Thanks


----------



## Big C (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice one... All in all looks like a pretty superb trip over the water for you.


----------



## mookster (Mar 28, 2015)

Big C said:


> Nice one... All in all looks like a pretty superb trip over the water for you.



Still got one more 'big' place to post then a compilation of a few smaller places/ones I didn't get enough for a proper thread for! The locations this time were definitely better than my first trip over last year, and I've got some major stuff in the pipeline for my next trip later this year!


----------



## coffee (Mar 29, 2015)

Again a fab location and wonderful pics

What was in these boxes


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 29, 2015)

Your right the views are stunning must hve been the place to stay in its day


----------



## 4PAWZ (Apr 2, 2015)

It was a nice place to stay. This is near my home and it's a shame it was left to decay. The views are stunning every season of the year.


----------

